# Where to buy Dolomite and Muriate of Potash



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

Where can I buy Dolomite and Muriate of Potash? How much should I spread on the bottom of my tank?


----------



## countryboy12484 (Jul 22, 2014)

They have it on amazon


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

Muriate of Potash aka potassium chloride - got mine at Home Depot. It's used in domestic water systems. I did have to smash with a small sledge ( broader area than a hammer)
Super cheap

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_chloride


----------



## batkidiii (Nov 12, 2014)

I found Potassium Chloride Powder on Amazon. Will this work ok?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

batkidiii said:


> I found Potassium Chloride Powder on Amazon. Will this work ok?


Yes.


----------

